# Unidentified Ship



## Iain Crosbie (Dec 8, 2005)

Can anyone identify the ship seen in Funchal today (Thursday 4th Feb 2010), seen here at:
http://www.madeira-web.com/camera/cam-04.html
It is sporting at least three very large satellite dishes- what is the ship used for?
You'll have to look quickly, as this picture is live and when it gets dark or the ship leaves, you've had it!


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

It would appear it could be one of the Yuanwang ships see *HERE* or the French Navy ship 'MONGE' - A601. used for missile range tracking.

I suspect its the latter.

Chris.


----------



## Iain Crosbie (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Chris, don't think it's the Chinese one, but agree (now that you've pointed me in the right direction) that it's the French one:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=27364
There is a picture on here of her in Funchal some years ago, so presumably it's a regular visitor. Obviously we do it on the cheap by using St Kilda!


----------

